

Problems are solved by sleeping - rams
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8090730.stm

======
TrevorJ
I find that a notebook (or in my case a smartphone) by the bed is a great
tool. Write down any and every idea you get while falling asleep/waking up.

~~~
wglb
I have done this from time to time, but often the notes are totally
unintelligible.

However, I once solved a difficult code generation problem on a compiler
project I was working on while sleeping. This is seriously not recommended.

~~~
Ardit20
You solved a problem while sleeping? Do you care to elaborate?

~~~
TrevorJ
I remember on time I dreamed I was working in my 3D program continuing to
create a model that I had been working on that day. Man, I was pissed when I
woke up and realized I hadn't actually done the last half of the work in real
life.

~~~
Ardit20
lmao

you know I think it is weird cause sometimes I wake up and I am clueless as to
whether something happened in a dream or real life.

I gota say I love dreams, I mean you can get shot in them, feel what it is
like and all, and still be alive when you wake up!

But having an answer from a dream seems super cool. What's more cool is that
you remembered what the solution was when you woke up!

~~~
mlok
One strange thing that happened to me is when I had this dream (following some
long and deep programming session) where the "reality rules" were very close
to the logical spirit of programming. Suddenly if I had to reach a platform
that was very high, I could just "imagine and build my own tools" to add new
abilities to my being. Very difficult to explain. I could clone objects if
needed. I could somehow "loop" things or actions. etc.

As far as I know I did not solve any programming problem with this dream
though.

------
mhartl
I figured out the orbits in an inverse r^5 force field during a particularly
productive nap in the winter of 1993. (IIRC, the orbits are closed, like those
in an inverse r^2 field, but---bang!---they intersect with the center of
force.)

------
johnm
"Solve world hunger: Xerox donuts."

